# Digitaldruck Softcover mit Klebebindung bei nur 28 Seiten



## skadi (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo, ist es möglich, auch mit 28 Seiten eine Klebebindung zu bekommen? Habt ihr Erfahrungen?
Habt ihr eine Druckerei die das macht?


----------



## Another (14. Februar 2014)

Ja, normal schaffen es Softcovermaschinen auch mit 28 Seiten. Da aber jede Druckerei andere Maßstäbe setzt, bzw. ihre eigenen Erfahrungen mit ihren Maschienen hat, würde ich mit der jeweiligen Druckerei das vorher klären. Notfalls kannste ja vorne/hinten noch eine leere/Vakantseite, eine Inhaltsangabe, what ever, hinzufügen.

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber; Kommt zwar auf die Art und deinen Ansprüchen deines Dokuments an, aber es gibt auch noch ähnliche Klebebindungen, neben dem Softcover, die Seiten ab 18+ zulassen.

Evtl. hilft es den Usern auch, wenn sie dir geeignete Druckereien nennen sollen, in welchem Gebiet du in etwa wohnst. Andernfalls musste selbst ma im Netz stöbern.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Februar 2014)

Hi,
also ich habe für meine Diplomarbeit 250 Seiten mit einer Klebebindung verbunden. Aber das war nur mit einigem zureden der Maschine möglich und man sollte das Buch auch nicht zu sehr aufklappen .
Aber man kann schon recht viele Seiten mit einer professionellen Klebebindemaschine zusammenbekommen.

Das war jedoch bei einem lokalen Anbieter. Mir fällt leider grad der Name nicht mehr ein und bei Google Maps ist der nicht gelistet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## skadi (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo Another,

danke für deine Info. Im Moment sagen mir alle Druckereien ab und meinen, es geht nur ab 48 Seiten. Ich habe gedacht, wenn man die Papierstärke hochsetzt,wäre es möglich. Aber scheinbar auch ein Trugschluss ;-)
Von 28 auf 48 ist dann schon etwas viel ;-) 
Welche andere Bindeart meinst du? Wäre schon interessant.


----------



## smileyml (17. Februar 2014)

Frage ansonsten mal in einer Buchbinderei nach.
Meine Diplomarbeit wurde vorher noch getakert und dann das Softcover am Rücken mit den Seiten verklebt. Da das Cover relativ starkes Papier war, sah man die Takerklammern kaum.

Alternativ habe ich gute Erfahrungen online mit Blurb gemacht, die ab 20 Seiten im Softcover meines Erachtens auch kleben. Der Nachteil ist aber, das man an die dortigen Formate gebunden ist. Alternativ gibt es dort noch Zeitschriften (Klebebindung ab 20 Seiten) und Broschüren.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Another (18. Februar 2014)

skadi hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe gedacht, wenn man die Papierstärke hochsetzt,wäre es möglich. Aber scheinbar auch ein Trugschluss ;-)



Eigentlich nicht, nur willst du sicherlich keine Papierstärke haben welche normal für Visitenkarten genutzt wird.^^
Die meisten sichern sich im Vorfeld ab, da bei wenigen Blättern das Resultat nicht unbedingt halten muss, jede Druckerei ihre eigenen Ansprüche an sich hat, und weiß wie ihre Maschinen ticken.

Drum sagte ich sprech mit denen. Normalerweise würden sie dir dann einfach Alternativen vorschlagen. Eine wäre bspw. die Heißklebebindung, auch Fastback genannt. Einfach mal bei noch anderen Druckereien erkundigen. Wenn alle Stricke reißen solltest du dir aber bereits im Vorfeld eigene Alternativen überlegen.


----------

